# Parking in Benidorm - spain



## Kellock (Jan 29, 2014)

Parking in benidorm is there any carparks here to park in August for the day thanks


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

There's hardly room to park a bicycle in most of Benidorm and the only car parks I have seen have been underground with restrictions on headroom. There is usually some space near the football pitch on the Altea side of Benidorm. Would that be OK?

JohnW


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

August is very busy as you can imagine and you wont get a motorhome near the seafront or town...

This is where most vans park and it's only a 10-15 walk..

Av de Ciudad Real, 2-4
Benidorm, Alicante, Spain
38.542949, -0.107328

It's opposite camping Villasol.. Vans often stay there overnight as well or on the car park the opposite side of the kids park. We are regulars there in the motorhome and also have an apartment near the place I mentioned, where we will be for August..

Be aware Wednesday and Sunday are market days so will get busy.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

> This is where most vans park and it's only a 10-15 walk..
> Av de Ciudad Real,


...which is the same place that I have suggested. Thanks to Steve for supplying the co-ords.

JohnW


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Sorry but in my book Benidorm----August----Motorhome----Parking.

Are words that must not be put together. 8O


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

hogan said:


> Sorry but in my book Benidorm----August----Motorhome----Parking.
> 
> Are words that must not be put together. 8O


We went down by car one year for July...
Nightmare, as the place we had just bought were in the middle of refurbishment to the underground car park... 
It was a case of find a parking spot and either leave car there or once moved you would not get back in again.. Luckily garage is now all complete but only 1.98mtr so cant get an Autotrail in there.. :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, you could try - an Autotrail convertible is all the rage these days :lol:


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

The other thing to think about if coming down in August is that it gets hot here.

Not a little bit warm.
Not hot.
Not even bakingly hot.

In August, on the Costa Blanca it is crushingly, blast-furnace, 7 inches from the sun HOT.
And that is in the deep shade, or at 4am in the morning.

During the 11am to 7pm period, if parked in the sun, you and your motorhome will simply melt.

When you see the forecast will be, say "a high of 34 degrees" you need to remember that that is the AMBIENT temperature. 
That's the temperature out of direct sunlight. In direct sunshine, you can maybe add another 10 degrees to that.

The August heat is unrelenting and genuinely searing, day after day after day.



We've lived down here permanently for over 12 years now; we're acclimatised to the heat, and personally, I still wouldn't dream of touring in my MH around here in July or August.
Northern Spain? Absolutely. 
But along the Costa Blanca Med coast? Nope.

We don't get people dying from the cold in winters here on the Costa Blanca; what we do get each high summer instead is lots of sick/elderly people dying from the heat.




If you do come down in August, might I recommend that you really really need to get parked in the shade and them stay there; have habitation air-con fitted to your MH, and be somewhere like a campsite with EHU, so you can have it plugged in and running basically 24/7.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

!00%, even the Spanish can't be doing with the heat at that time of year.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

¡ Qué calor ! 
is the refrain you will hear constantly from the Spaniards at that time of year/place.

I certainly would not want to be in a MH.

¡ Qué calor !


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

We usually park in the big carpark at aqualandia in August. Never had a problem and our motorhome is just under 9 metres long


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Snunkie said:


> We usually park in the big carpark at aqualandia in August. Never had a problem and our motorhome is just under 9 metres long


Not sure how far that is though from the centre or wherever you want to be so may not be useful Information :roll:


----------

